# Recipe for MSM lotion/cream... what benefits do think it would provide?



## Mizani_Mrs (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi all.  I bought a large bottle of powdered MSM last week, and i was starting to wonder if adding some to my shampoo, conditioner, leave-in, would be beneficial.  And if so, what are the benefits it could possibly provide?  

Well in another post, i a young lady posted a link to the a1msm website and I saw the MSM recipe link on the site.  It is to a recipe of how to make an MSM lotion/cream.   They basically say 15% MSM solution is a recommended amount to add.  Now if i were to add MSM to my shampoo, conditioner and leave-in.  what benefits do you think it would provide?  

Here is the link to the recipe.  http://www.a1msm.co.uk/msm_lotion_recipe.htm 
Here is the text on the page:   "MSM - This page shows you how to easily make an effective MSM lotion or cream

Pure MSM can be applied very safely as an external application.
It is non allergenic and has a toxicity rating similar to water.

IMPORTANT - For the recipe below use

99.9% Pure New Horizons MSM Crystals

DO NOT USE

Impure animal grades or those containing fillers or additives !

MSM Creams and Lotions

There are a large range of MSM creams and lotions on the market. Some of them include pure essential oils in their ingredients which are also beneficial for specific conditions.

Important 

In the recipe below, you are going to add MSM to a shop bought cream or lotion of your choice. 

If you have sensitive skin, choose a cream or lotion that you know suits your skin ! 

How to 

You will have noticed that many shop bought creams and lotions are white. This is because when you blend oil with water it emulsifies and turns white. 

Basically if a cream or lotion is white it means that you will be able to add a little more water along with the vital ingredient MSM ! 

Note don't try to add MSM Crystals / flakes or powder, directly to a cream without first dissolving it in water Why? - Simply because it won't dissolve and ends up gritty !!! 

Go to your local shop or drug store - Super Drug in the UK has some great economically priced creams and lotions. Select one that you personally like the smell of, the thicker the better as you are gong to dilute it slightly ! 

Note - You are going to make a cream / lotion that's around a 15% solution of MSM (The amount recommended by the MSM Doctors). 

Important - Without certain solvents it's difficult to raise the concentration of MSM above 15%. If you put too much MSM in your cream if will crystallise and feel gritty when you rub it on - so stick to around 15% or slightly less. 

This simply means that for every 100ml of cream you have, you need to add approx 15g of MSM. 

If you don't have any scales, a really heaped 5ml teaspoon of MSM weighs nearly 5g 

So for: 

100mls cream add 15g (approx 3 heaped teaspoons) 

200mls add 30g (approx 6 heaped teaspoons) 

400mls add 60g (approx 12 heaped teaspoons) 

1. First, remove a couple of tablespoons of cream and pop them in a spare container or in a small bowl - this is surplus to requirements but can be added back into the big tub later when you've used some of your MSM cream and there's room! 

2. Next, place the appropriate amount of MSM into a cup. 

3. Add about 2 tablespoons of boiling water. (Don't worry about the heat - MSM is a mineral not a vitamin so it's properties are not affected or denatured in any way by heat, even at extremely high temperatures. 

Next 

4. Cover the cup and place in a microwave for about 10 seconds. Check that the crystals have completely dissolved, if not, repeat for another 10 seconds. 

5. When fully dissolved, slowly add to the cream and stir very thoroughly. 

You now have your very own MSM rich cream - if you added too much water it will be a lotion ! 

How to Use 

Rub into the affected area as often as you wish. For best results take MSM Crystals, capsules or tablets daily as a supplement.  "


----------



## babygurl969 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting this.  I had been wanting to do this for a while but just did not know the proper measurements.  For all of the ladies that try this, let's come back with updates to know how well it's working.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 21, 2006)

well seen as MSM is sulphur, can it aid in growth just like sulphur 8 or mtg?


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Jun 21, 2006)

I actually bought an MSM creme at Whole Foods, and I'm so glad I did.  

I've been using it on my face as a night creme for about 3 months...and OMG, between the powdered MSM I take every day and this stuff, my face is so smooth and blemish-free!  It's never behaved like this!  

The creme I bought cost about 12 dollars...now I'm tempted to try and make my own with this recipe.  Either way, for me, MSM creme is *THE TRUTH!   *


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmmm interesting, I am going to add a small 10% to my daily facial cleanser and see if it helps with the small bumps i get on my cheeks.   I will also mix 15% in my weekly shampoo.  If my scalp isn't irritated I will put it in my conditioner.  though i can't put it on my scalp as a leave-in...my scalp gets irritated with anything left on it....  Maybe i'll deep cond overnite???   hmmm, this is getting fun.... 



			
				WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> I actually bought an MSM creme at Whole Foods, and I'm so glad I did.
> 
> I've been using it on my face as a night creme for about 3 months...and OMG, between the powdered MSM I take every day and this stuff, my face is so smooth and blemish-free!  It's never behaved like this!
> 
> The creme I bought cost about 12 dollars...now I'm tempted to try and make my own with this recipe.  Either way, for me, MSM creme is *THE TRUTH!   *


----------



## Lotus (Jun 22, 2006)

WooHoo! I'm soo glad you posted this.  I just purchased MSM powder to make moisturizer.  Never thought about it in my lotions... but I'll give it a go.  Thanks again!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jun 22, 2006)

Lotus,
I'm curious to know how you are going to add the MSM powder to a make a moisturizer...is it the same process of boiling it down to make a lotion?


----------



## Lotus (Jun 22, 2006)

ChiChiKinks said:
			
		

> Lotus,
> I'm curious to know how you are going to add the MSM powder to a make a moisturizer...is it the same process of boiling it down to make a lotion?


 
I suspect the process w/be the generally the same.  The moisturizer w/b for my hair though... just going to play around with a few products in small quantities until I get the consistancy I'm looking for.  The base of my moisturizer w/b Rooibos tea.  I'm going to add the powder to the tea while it cools down.


----------



## smores (Jun 15, 2014)

Bump...I knew I'd find a good recipe here.


----------



## GeminiGem (Nov 22, 2014)

I added some powered MSM to some baby body wash and used it to wash my face last night. I had a bump starting to come up on my cheek, and it is gone this morning!!!


----------



## julzinha (Sep 7, 2015)

Bump bump. 

I'm thinking of trying this. I seriously can't afford msm lotion right now but I have some capsules that I could use. Can I dilute the msm in aloe Vera juice? Also, I moisturizer with coconut oil, is it possible to just add a little of the mix when I moisturizer?


----------



## julzinha (Oct 13, 2015)

Have any of you ladies that have done this experienced issues with bacteria?


----------



## alex114 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just ordered some MSM powder, and it's food grade so that means that it definitely works to make lotions and creams right?


----------



## julzinha (Oct 23, 2015)

alex114 said:


> I just ordered some MSM powder, and it's food grade so that means that it definitely works to make lotions and creams right?


Yes, from what I've read, you just have to dilute the MSM first


----------



## alex114 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you! @julzinha


----------

